# Tweaking FBQ2496 ?



## sadhill (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi,

I couldn't find any topic on tweaking the FBQ, as done with DEQ or DCX. Nor could I find internal diagrams for the FBQ.

I suppose that AD/DA conversion in the FBQ must be rather similar to the DEQ's one, and wondered if it would not be possible to by-pass the analog input and output of the FBQ, using only digital connexions ...

Does anyone have any idea about it ?

Thank you !


----------



## sadhill (Apr 20, 2008)

ok, moved... but where ????


----------



## sadhill (Apr 20, 2008)

ok, found...


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> wondered if it would not be possible to by-pass the analog input and output of the FBQ, using only digital connexions


I suppose you could bypass the DAC/ADC circuits, but then you would need to design and install an SPDIF interface to transmit and receive the data. It would be easier to purchase a DEQ or DCX.

brucek


----------

